# Excel sheets for cyclone design



## عثمان الراوي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
Excel sheets for cyclone design​


----------



## appess (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ملف رائع جدا جدا


----------



## eng_medhat51 (30 مايو 2010)

لا أعرف كيف كان سيكون شكل الملتقى بدونك


----------



## mohammed RIRI (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## يحي الحربي (12 يونيو 2010)

جهد رائع
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بورك فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## akofta (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ، مع دعاء بدوام التوفيق


----------



## Eng.Omangy (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس جابر (10 يونيو 2013)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (16 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو سلوان (19 أبريل 2014)

شكرا" وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## betman (21 أبريل 2014)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق سيدنا محمد


----------



## dina othman (25 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------

